# Al Thanayah 3rd, 4th & 5th



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

Does anyone know which area this is? I believe it is the same as Emirates Hills but not certain. Any ideas?
Also, can anyone explain the difference between Emirate Hills first, second and third?


----------



## vercingeto (Feb 8, 2012)

Tropic said:


> Does anyone know which area this is? I believe it is the same as Emirates Hills but not certain. Any ideas?
> Also, can anyone explain the difference between Emirate Hills first, second and third?


hi there, Al Thanayah is indeed Emirates Hills. For instance, Meadows 2 is Al Thanayah Fourth.


----------

